# 97 Altima wont reverse



## Rick357 (Oct 7, 2005)

I have had my 97 ima since 99. I have done all the maintenance myself. About a year ago a local shop changed the intake manifold for me costing me about $400 for the $5 gasket. It has been sitting for months..i occasionally drive it so the battery wont die. I Recently drove it on the freeway ( I got up 80-90) and its been a while since my old racecar has seen that speed. The next morning I try to reverse it from driveway ..nothing. So it wont move in reverse or go forward in D-2. I pushed it back and drove it around the block..it was VERY slugish(almost like it never moved up in gears). I checked the fluids while the car was warmed up and if anything it looks a little high. Wierd because I've never messed with my Tran fluid so I dont know if its normal. Engine diagnostic code show A/T #1 and A/T #2..the only thing the book says is take to dealership. I've read most of the posted stuff and my car isnt shifting hard or the gears dont seem out of place, thats y I dont think its the linkage. The local shop said I was better off taking it to the dealership. I want to know where this is going, Is there something I can try first? And if not how much is this repair going to cost. Please help.


----------



## Rick357 (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for all the help people!!!


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

I had a similar situation but I don't think it is the same thing. For my car, I couldn't go in reverse but forward and park were fine. The guy that worked on it sayed it was trying to go in to R and D. On mine I had to get the tranny to get replaced ($1500), but this was at a shady overpriced shop. It also sounds like when I bottomed out and tore my tranny pan open. It drove sluggishly and I could see how that would affect the reverse gear. If it is this it may be damaged to the point of replacing or rebuilding, mine was luckily not. Make sure you are on level surface and check tranny fluids again. Also to make sure that the tranny pan is fine it is very visiable under the car (towards the right and a behind the bumper).

I hope this helps in some way.


----------



## Rick357 (Oct 7, 2005)

thanks i'll check


----------

